# Can't print to Epson XP-100

## mr.colin.daly

Hi 

I'm trying to print an Epson XP-100 printer connected locally via USB.

I downloaded the x86_64 driver as an rpm from here https://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-XP-100_Series

I converted the rpm to a tar and installed (it installs in /opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w)

I copied the ppd file to /usr/share/cups/model

CUPS has recognized the printer and the driver.

However, when I print a test page, I get a job state of :

stopped 

"Filter failed"

I changed the cups debug level to debug and tried again - I get this line in /var/log/cups/error_log

```
D [08/Aug/2013:14:11:08 +1000] [Job 208] PID 4987 (/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter) stopped with status 102 (No such file or directory)

```

Now this file does exist /opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter

```
file /opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter

/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, not stripped

```

but if i try to run it, i get 

```
hippo:/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w/cups/lib/filter {1.9.3p194} ./epson_inkjet_printer_filter 

zsh: no such file or directory: ./epson_inkjet_printer_filter

```

Which explains the log message.

I guess I have to compile the filter from source.

So I downloaded the src.rpm file but there is no configure.ac or config file

Has anyone got an Epson XP-100 working on x86_64?

Or has anyone got any other avenues I could try?

Cheers

Colin

----------

## 666threesixes666

amd64 deb...

http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=17707&DSCCHK=7eb2b95601a4a0a65adc04e65e3667e0c9dda153

what an ugly nightmare, i had another epson that was an office series and it had tarballs, i prefer hp printer stuff over anything else because of their track record of supporting linux.  (& emerge hplip  :Wink: 

----------

## mr.colin.daly

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> amd64 deb...
> 
> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=17707&DSCCHK=7eb2b95601a4a0a65adc04e65e3667e0c9dda153
> 
> what an ugly nightmare, i had another epson that was an office series and it had tarballs, i prefer hp printer stuff over anything else because of their track record of supporting linux.  (& emerge hplip 

 

Thanks for the quick reply mate.

Tried it. No luck.

Downloaded epson-inkjet-printer-201204w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb

Converted that to tar.gz with deb2targz

Removed old /opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w

Unpacked the .tar.gz as root in / so it installed in /opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w

Tried to execute the filter (/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201204w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter)

No such file or directory.

Are there any kernel setting i might be missing? i.e allow certain types of executables or something...

----------

## allan

I just solved the same problem with my Epson WF-7010.  It appears to be a missing link to a library as defined in the LSB 3.2 (which I don't believe Gentoo uses).  By creating a symlink to the right library, I got the filter to work.

```
ln -sf /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /lib64/ld-lsb-x86-64.so.3
```

I picked that command up from this Ubuntu bug report, which also mentions some other links, but I only needed the one listed above.

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/840998

I hope this helps!

----------

## alcarinque

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ln -sf /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /lib64/ld-lsb-x86-64.so.3
> ```
> ...

 

That really works! Thanks!

----------

## Marlo

Hi allan!

this woks on a Epson XP-322 323 325 Series  with epson-inkjet-printer-escpr 1.4.4-1lsb3.2 (Seiko Epson Corporation LSB 3.2) (color, 2-sided printing) also.

++

thx

----------

## NilPointer

Thanks, allan.

Worked for me with Epson Stylus Office BX635FWD. Printer was the final thing I had to set up under Gentoo for it to finally replace Ubuntu as my primary distro.

----------

## wols

Hi all,

Epson WF-2010 Series - epson-inkjet-printer 1.0.0-1lsb3.2 (Seiko Epson Corporation LSB 3.2) (color, 2-sided printing) runs now on a 32bit system with this hack:

```
ln -s /lib/ld-linux.so.2 /lib/ld-lsb.so.3
```

----------

